# Netflix left town :(



## ccpetersen (Sep 28, 2015)

Every since the 20.5.9 update Netflix has refused to cooperate . More specifically I can launch the netflix app but what I get on the screen is just text, none of the images are displayed. Anyone else have any issues?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

No, it's working fine here other than having to sign back in. Have you tried restarting the TiVo again post-update?

Scott


----------



## ccpetersen (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes, I did without any effect. I contacted Tivo support who insisted that my network signal strength was at fault. Now I have two networks here, one at 5.8GHz and one at the standard 2.4GHz so I switched the tivo to the 2.4 network which has a higher signal strength but much less bandwidth and call TS back again and their response was basically tough sh$t but at least I proved in wasn't about signal strength. Then I did a little test. 

My Blue-ray player, which is on the same network, also has a Netflix app so I tried that. Works like a champ and Netflix reported 15mbps - more than adequate to steam HD.

I should note that the Netflix app on my Tivo reported 4.935mbps on the same network indicating poor network response.

My conclusion is that Tivo broke the network software stack in the 20.5.9 release at least as far as my Netflix app is concerned. 

Meanwhile Netflix is back on my Sony BD so I'm happy. I hope Tivo can get their act together and fix the software for the next release.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I have no issues on my 20.5.9 device either.

Have you tried going into settings->account & system info->netflix and performed the "deactivate this device"? then sign back in? Netflix should work even at the speed you mentioned.


----------



## ccpetersen (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah, tried that. After deactivating netflix it takes about 10 min to get to the netflix sign in page. I can then sign in but I only get text, no images. 

I'd love to force a reload of 20.5.9 but it hasn't worked after several attempts.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

So your using the tivo to access netflix via a wifi network?

There has been no end of problems for folks trying to do this and indeed tivo has been very upfront about the fact that they DO NOT support streaming on wireless networks. IE it is your network causing the problem. Tivo is not optimized for streaming on wireless. Use ethernet or moca and netflix works very well.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

TiVo has said they don't support streaming over wireless? 
That sounds insane considering how many devices out there can stream it perfectly fine on a wireless network, many of which are designed to only use wireless such as Roku sticks, Fire sticks, etc.

OP I would connect the TiVo directly to your router to confirm it's the wireless causing the problem. 
You're getting nearly 5mbps on the wireless connection and that's above the Netflix requirement for an SD stream-- you should certainly be able to load the UI.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

I wouldn't say it's insane, they just don't want to deal with with the cost to support everybody's wireless networks.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Is the statement even true though? They sell streaming boxes with wireless functionality-- I expect they should be ready to deal with some support of the wireless features especially if a customer reports it working prior to a software upgrade.

I know they don't support wireless of live/recorded TV to a Mini unit but that's not the issue. Netflix works on hundreds of wireless devices sold today. I've got a 10 year old Wii that's only capable of wireless G signal sitting in the basement behind a wall that streams Netflix just fine. The TiVo support page on Netflix doesn't say anything about wireless not being supported.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

ccpetersen said:


> Yeah, tried that. After deactivating netflix it takes about 10 min to get to the netflix sign in page. I can then sign in but I only get text, no images.
> 
> I'd love to force a reload of 20.5.9 but it hasn't worked after several attempts.


Do you have any other apps enabled? When they sent out the MLB app, it came in enabled. I suddenly had trouble with netflix. I also kept losing all of my IP info. I'm on wi-fi. I would go in and re-establish the info, run a TIVO service connection. It would work, then the IP info would all disappear again. The only thing that was new was MLB network. I disabled it and no more trouble.
I suggest you take any other apps but Netflix. If that trouble clears, you can add them back until the trouble rears its ugly head again.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

ccpetersen said:


> Yes, I did without any effect. I contacted Tivo support who insisted that my network signal strength was at fault.


Tivo support always blames the local network, they will tell you anything.... Strange problem.

I do not understand why anyone would not use MOCA unless they do not have cable or a tivo without it. Fastest way to go. I was on wifi _for a few weeks_ when i got my first tivo in 2012. My modem is in my office. Had an electrical ethernet for quite a while. Then i got one moca adapter and it just zoomed. Kmttg zoomed along.

Netflix has always worked fine for me for several "updates" . Also works great on my Mini (moca of course).

_Yes, I know this is not a helpful post. Just wanted to put my 2 cents in._


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I agree, my netflix is working fine on my Bolt. Used it last night. Its fast and went to a 1080 resolution almost immediately. My bolt is using a wired connection. My Roamio, Premiere and mini are all connected by MOCA.

If you want reliable streaming on a Tivo, forget the wireless. There is really no reason NOT to use moca if you already have the coax run for the tv signals.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

cybergrimes said:


> Is the statement even true though? They sell streaming boxes with wireless functionality-- I expect they should be ready to deal with some support of the wireless features especially if a customer reports it working prior to a software upgrade.
> 
> I know they don't support wireless of live/recorded TV to a Mini unit but that's not the issue. Netflix works on hundreds of wireless devices sold today. I've got a 10 year old Wii that's only capable of wireless G signal sitting in the basement behind a wall that streams Netflix just fine. The TiVo support page on Netflix doesn't say anything about wireless not being supported.


I imagine they just don't want to support WiFi for anything beyond phoning home to the mother ship. Sort of the modern equivalent to the old landline connection they used to require.

That doesn't mean you can't do more with it, or that your TiVo doesn't have a hardware problem, it just means they don't want to deal with it. So if you're within your return period, you of course would have the option to return it. If you're not, you can try to find someone else to help you figure out what's wrong or come up with a work around.

For instance, if I was convince the problem had to do with the WiFi hardware in the TiVo, and I had an installation without a better option than using WiFi, I'd look in to purchasing a WiFi access point and connecting it to the Ethernet port.


----------



## azrwill (Mar 31, 2016)

I am having the same problem. I replaced the TiVo (Romeo OTA), replace the router (ASUS), replaced ethernet cable, reset repowered sequence everything a dozen times. Whom I kidding, a hundred times, to no avail.

It affects some of the other apps also but with hulu and Netflix it just totally hangs up.
I've had the problem for weeks and tech support seems to be unable to give any good answers.
Robert


----------



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

I had a problem connecting to Netflix that Neither Netflix nor TiVo seemed to want to fix. I'll spare you the details, as they were different from your situation and affected both my Roamio and my Premiere. I'd given up and started streaming using my appleTV (where I like the interface better, anyway) but noticed recently that it's working on both my TiVos again. In the interim, I'd flashed the firmware and changed the QoS settings on my router but not much else. It's tempting to say the router was the problem, but I'd tried hooking the Roamio directly to the cable modem at one point early in the process and it didn't help, so ¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I'm going to throw this out for what it's worth. I have been using Netflix for sometime without incident. The night after the 20.6.1 software came out, I started to watch an episode for "The Ranch". After about 3 min., the picture froze up and starting to reload and stop at 25%. I had had this problem last year, but it seemed to clear up after some software updated. A black screen came up and said it seemed to have lost it's internet connection. I looked at the network settings and they were OK. The TIVO (a Roamio Pro) was recording some shows, so I finished the Ranch episode on my S3. The next day, I decided on something to try out as a fix. I turned on the TIVO and disabled the Netflix app, rebooted the TIVO, and then re-enabled the Netflix app. Last night, the app seemed to be working ok. You might try that.


----------

